# Favorite orals to stack together



## widehips71 (Mar 12, 2015)

What's you guys favorite orals to stack together?  I've seen cherry bombs talked about.  What else you do you like?


----------



## DieYoungStrong (Mar 12, 2015)

Dbol and a touch of Halo for meet peaking.


----------



## AlphaD (Mar 12, 2015)

DieYoungStrong said:


> Dbol and a touch of Halo for meet peaking.



This what I did for the last meet and I liked that combo!


----------



## Bigwhite (Mar 12, 2015)

Dbol/adrol...


----------



## Armedanddangerous (Mar 12, 2015)

Viagra and cialis!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## TriniJuice (Mar 12, 2015)

I was gonna try Var/Drol 
Than Var/Winny in the future.....


----------



## curtisvill (Mar 12, 2015)

TriniJuice said:


> I was gonna try Var/Drol
> Than Var/Winny in the future.....



I tought about the Var/Drol but have never stacked orals before.  Damn, there is some homo somewhere in that last sentence.


----------



## PillarofBalance (Mar 12, 2015)

Halo and methyltrienelone.  It kicked in while driving to the gym. My brain was burning and I couldn't stop gritting my teeth. Will never do that again!

Dbol and drol is pretty fantastic.


----------



## DieYoungStrong (Mar 12, 2015)

PillarofBalance said:


> Halo and methyltrienelone.  It kicked in while driving to the gym. My brain was burning and I couldn't stop gritting my teeth. Will never do that again!
> 
> Dbol and drol is pretty fantastic.



Ah yes....the day I could see your heart beating through your chest and your teeth were chattering when you were trying to talk...


----------



## Seeker (Mar 12, 2015)

Asian and Puerto Rican


----------



## ECKSRATED (Mar 12, 2015)

DieYoungStrong said:


> Ah yes....the day I could see your heart beating through your chest and your teeth were chattering when you were trying to talk...


Sounds like some good Columbian bam bam


----------



## LeanHerm (Mar 12, 2015)

Var and t3. Lol. I'm lean now.


----------



## DieYoungStrong (Mar 12, 2015)

ECKSRATED said:


> Sounds like some good Columbian bam bam



Was exactly what it looked like to.

Could see his t-shirt moving with every heart beat, teeth chattering, and sweating like Trini trying to read.


----------



## Tren4Life (Mar 12, 2015)

I don't want to rain on the parade here but let me share an experience I had stacking Orals.  

I was running drol and halo together last fall and one day I got the shits something terrible after drinking milk. At the time I just figured I had just become allergic to milk. Simple fix right just stop drinking milk. Well that sucks now I lost a protein source, okay so I'll llive with it. The same exact thing happened when I ate rice. If it was processed I was fine but whole rice fukked me up bad. 

Fast forward to Jan of this year, so I havent ate rice or drank milk in months and I started a dnp run for 3 weeks.  In the last week the same excact thing happened when I ate eggs. Now WTF is going on.  Giving some thought to the toxicity of the dnp and the Orals I was running it started to make sence. 

After the dnp word off I can eat eggs again and I can drink milk and eat rice with no problem. 

Moral of the story. When stacking Orals, if something crazy happens like this drop the Orals period!!  

This experience has made me gun shy of Orals all together.


----------



## Beefcake (Mar 12, 2015)

A blond and a brunette taking turns blowing me.  Best oral stack ever!!!!


----------



## Assassin32 (Mar 12, 2015)

Steelers4Life said:


> I don't want to rain on the parade here but let me share an experience I had stacking Orals.
> 
> I was running drol and halo together last fall and one day I got the shits something terrible after drinking milk. At the time I just figured I had just become allergic to milk. Simple fix right just stop drinking milk. Well that sucks now I lost a protein source, okay so I'll llive with it. The same exact thing happened when I ate rice. If it was processed I was fine but whole rice fukked me up bad.
> 
> ...



Smart man. Health and being around for your family is the most important thing. Every time I've tried to run an oral or add a second compound my BP shoots through the roof. Scary high. I'm fine with higher doses of Test, but nothing else. So I run Test and low dose Deca for joints. Probably will never use anything else.


----------



## Chad_Frazier (Mar 13, 2015)

I like Abombs e.o.d and dbol on the off day from the drol.e.od


----------



## hulksmash (Mar 13, 2015)

Orals are pointless if not competing..

..but I would stick to only ONE oral-Superdrol-at 60-70mg's.


----------



## event462 (Mar 13, 2015)

Here's an article I found on another forum that has me curious about this combo. Let me know what you guys think.

The Great Oral Debate: Anadrol vs. Dianabol
By Gavin Kane

For many years, a great debate has raged over which oral is superior for mass gains, and two of them have stood the test of time; dianabol and anadrol. The debate has continued, arguing which of the two is superior, yet no conclusive evidence has proven one better than the other. People respond to each one differently, some swearing by Dianabol - methandrostenolone - and some swearing by anadrol. Before we declare one the wi nner, I am going to go over a bit. of history and chemical structure on both products.

Anadrol (oxymetholone) was first made available in the 1960’s by Syntex. It is very effective at increasing red blood cell production and was promising for treating severe cases of anemia. With the advent of newer and more advanced drugs such as Erythropoietin, which have less androgenic side effects, Anadrol was discontinued. New studies in AIDS/HIV patients revealed Anadrol was particularly effective at reducing wasting symptoms so it was re-released in the late 1990’s.

Oxymetholone is a derivative of dihydrotestosterone, which in theory means it should not convert to estrogen. Since it does not aromatize but still causes gynecomastia in some users, there are other pathways by which it converts. After looking at studies on AIDS patients, I found that it may convert by actively activating the estrogen receptor, so this is a product that would need an anti-estrogen such as Nolvadex.

Dianabol (methandrostenolone) was first made in 1956 by John Zieglar of Ciba fame. Dianabol has been one of the most por oral steroids of all time, exploding in pority in the 1970’s with bodybuilders and football players and expanding into all avenues of athletics during the 1980’s. It somewhat waned during the 1990’s with the steroid control act, but was hot again in the early 2000’s with reproduction in mass quantities by Mexican labs and underground labs.
Methandrostenolone is a derivative of testosterone and hence will convert to estrogen. gynecomastia will be a concern for sure, in almost all users, whereas only less than 25% have problems with Anadrol. Again water retention will be a problem, usually due to the estrogenic properties.

Both products will have similar androgenic side effects, which include; acne, water retention, oily skin, male pattern baldness, and increased body hair growth. Both drugs are c17 alpha alkylated, therefore liver protection will be necessary, especially when combining the two.

So we come to the premise of this article, Anadrol vs. Dianabol. Why, the great debate over which product to take? They work on different pathways, have similar side effects you will have to combat, and both are liver toxic. So why is there a debate over which is better and which one should you take? Well, as I stated earlier, different people have different responses to each product. Many people, including myself, find high doses of Anadrol to be too much to handle in trade of the results you get. With this product, I have an extreme loss of appetite, massive water retention, and overall aches and pains and headaches.

On the other hand, when I take Dianabol, I get a general sense of well-being, good but not great size gains, and the ability to keep eating. It sounds like I should keep taking Dianabol and drop the Anadrol, right? Wrong. I get massive male pattern baldness from Dianabol, which I do not experience from Anadrol. I have an increase in blood pressure levels at doses that are high enough to match my gains from Anadrol, and I have to shorten my cycles because of the massive dosages I take to get good gains. So in all, I get some side effects from each that I would like to avoid, while still retaining the great benefits that I can only get from each product.

Anadrol is well known for its ability to cause massive size and strength increases, and as we all know, a stronger muscle has to become a bigger muscle with enough calories to feed it. Dianabol gives me large, quality muscle gains without as much water retention as Anadrol. So what is the compromise? Do I take one during one cycle and then the other product during my next cycle?

The answer is no to both. There is no need to short change yourself gains in either department when you can have your cake and eat it too. I am not alone in my assessments of both products. Most guys have similar issues of massive water retention, headaches and loss of appetite with Anadrol, and MPB and fewer gains with Dianabol comparatively. So, the best thing we can do is decrease our dosages of both products to cut down on side-effects and take them at the same time to increase the benefits.

My recommendation is to take both products in lower dosages but for longer periods of time. Dianabol has been found to work much better for quality gains when taken in lower dosages but for longer periods of time. High doses have severe side effects in some users, a loss of all gains with cessation of the product because of the short cycle (4-6 weeks) and most of the aforementioned side-effects.

Your dosages will be cycle history dependent but when I was at the peak of my career, I was taking cycles of 200mg Dianabol for 6 weeks per cycle, or 250-300mg Anadrol per 6 week cycle. In later cycles when I decided to combine the two products together, I was able to drop my Dianabol use to 50mg per day, and my Anadrol use to 100mg per day and because of the synergistic effect of the two products combined, the effect was similar to high doses of each but with none of the sides. There is something very synergistic when taking these two products together with just a simple cycle of testosterone and Deca-Durabolin - nandrolone decanoate - -durabolin.

I would run my Anadrol cycles for 8 weeks at that dose and my Dianabol cycles for 10 weeks at that low dose with no liver toxic effects as proven by my quarterly blood tests. I did not have to take liver protectants, but I recommend them for most users. I no longer had to watch my blood pressure, my water retention was minimal compared to earlier cycles, and I was able to continue eating massive amounts of food because I did not experience appetite loss from a massive dose of Anadrol.

I highly recommend on your next bulking cycle you try the following: A base cycle of test and Deca-Durabolin - nandrolone decanoate - , add in the Anadrol and Dianabol mix, and some Nolvadex. You will be able to control your water retention, liver toxicity, and other side effects by controlling your dosages. Your doses will vary from mine, but just adjust accordingly and run them for longer periods of time. You will be amazed at the simplicity of this cycle and yet the synergy is un-describable. Your gains will be far better than you have ever    had when taking each product alone, your side effects will be less than if you were to take either product in higher doses, thanks to the different biochemical pathways. Everyone already knows that test and anadrol, and Deca-Durabolin - nandrolone decanoate - and Dianabol - methandrostenolone - are very synergistic. Now combine all four in a cycle and watch yourself just blow up.


----------



## ken Sass (Mar 13, 2015)

never tried more than 1 oral at a time, kinda scary lol


----------



## Shane1974 (Mar 13, 2015)

Provi and dbol.


----------



## SuperBane (Mar 13, 2015)

A lot of guys like dbol and Var. Yet don't even know it.


----------



## Joliver (Mar 13, 2015)

1. Halo and mibolerone
2. Halo and drol
3. Halo and dbol
4. Halo and fluoxymesterone

I couldn't decide. Named a few.


----------



## deadlift666 (Mar 13, 2015)

joliver said:


> 1. Halo and mibolerone
> 2. Halo and drol
> 3. Halo and dbol
> 4. Halo and fluoxymesterone
> ...


Lol @ #4...


----------



## hulksmash (Mar 14, 2015)

SuperBane said:


> A lot of guys like dbol and Var. Yet don't even know it.



I still don't know why people spend money on Var.

Is it purely a health oriented choice?


----------



## goodfella (Mar 14, 2015)

hulksmash said:


> I still don't know why people spend money on Var.
> 
> Is it purely a health oriented choice?



Well that's like me asking you, why you still post your garbage...


----------



## Steamboat (Mar 14, 2015)

I like the halo with more halo! Lol


----------



## nightster (Mar 22, 2015)

I did dbol, 3pi, and trest for a good what seem like good gains with trt


----------

